# BIG prayers for Maisie, please



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi guys...

This post is so hard to make, because I can't see to well through my tears...

Tonight, we were cleaning everybun's litterboxes, and found blood in Maisie's box. I called up Peg immediately (she's my guru helper...so sorry for waking you, Peg), and she said that the number one cause for an unspayed doe to have blood come out in her litterbox is due to her having uterine cancer. Oh God, it's so hard to type those words.

We're going to take her in on Monday to get her spayed...please pray they can fit her in. When Danny was taking Fiver in for his neuter, the lady said that they can usually take extra bunnies there, and later than they say they allow them to be dropped off.

Also, please pray for me...I'm basically panicking. Maisie's just BARELY two years of age (turned two on 28 Dec of 07), but I guess with her having dwarfy genes, she matured faster than my other buns. 

She's eating normally, activity about the same (just a tad more laying down, but I figured that was because of the winter cold in the air), and she's not more hormonal than usual, or anything...she's been just her typical Maisie self...so there's not been a single hint of something being wrong.

I don't think I can quite explain how horrible I feel right now...I feel like such an awful Mommy. I was waiting until we were moved and settled before starting on spaying everybun else, but now we're just going to get things done for everyone (that's mature sexually, that is). 

We will take Maisie in hopefully Monday. Once she's healed enough I'm not practically sleeping next to her cage (probably two weeks into her healing), we'll take Flower in. And then quickly after, it'll be time for the mini's to get altered (4mos, right?), so we'll probably take them and SweetPea in at the same time, since the clinic gives a discount for three being done at once (and it'll be fine with me).

So, please pray for Maisie, and keep me in your prayers as well...I feel so awful for her. I sat and just held her for a while tonight...as I'd had her tranced so I could check her out (boy, was she mad at being picked up, too). We cleaned her up, and put her back in her cage (with clean litterbox and dinner). Peg says that getting her spayed will eliminate the uterine cancer (as she will no longer have a uterus), and that we've caught it early, so it'll be okay.

It's hard for this Mama to feel like it will be okay, though...I love my baby girl so much...and I feel like I've done a horrible thing by waiting on her spay until we were moved. I just didn't want to do her spay and then move halfway into her recovery (or shortly after she was recovered), and have her go into stasis with the change of scenery...it was honestly FOR HER that I've delayed. It wasn't out of selfishness or financial problems. We've had the ability to pay the $100 it'll take, no problem there. I just didn't want it to be done at a bad time.

Please keep us in your prayers...and pray that my baby girl isn't in pain.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2008)

You're SURE it was blood? and from her bottom?


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yes, it was definitely blood...fresh and red. 

And it was definitely from her back end area, as it was on her tail, as if having gotten there from movement over a bloodied area, if that makes sense. It's obviously not FROM her tail, as it was only on the surface of her fur. I checked all around her, and there were no cuts or any lumps or anything indicative of anything else it could've been.

I'll download and post a link to the pictures I took of it (as opposed to posting the pictures directly here), so you can see what I mean by fresh, and how it's unmistakable. We took pictures of the litterbox blood only, and not of her tail area, as I didn't want to stress her anymore than necessary.

I wish I could report differently, believe me...

And I even asked Peg..."Could it possibly be from something else? I checked all around, and she definitely doesn't have any cuts or open wounds..." And she said, yes, since she's 2yrs old, a dwarf mix, and unspayed...it's just about a 100% chance that's what is happening.

:bigtears:


----------



## Leaf (Jan 13, 2008)

Rosie,

I really think everything happens for a reason even though the reasons may not be "clear" at the time.

I'm positive Maisie will be fine, whether she has the cancer or not since it'll be eliminated with the surgery.

This happening has prompted you to take action with all of your babies, and looking back on it later, you'll be able to see the good in everything even though it's hard to think of it happening now.

Peg sounds like a true "lifesaver" or true friend to be there for you when you need it the most!

Your vet will do well, your babies will all come out just fine and Maisie will eat up all the attention she'll be having (though she'll be somewhat clueless, I'm sure, LOL) before, during and after her immediate care.

You guys will be in my prayers. :rose:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2008)

Aww I'm sorry 

I hope and pray that she does well and they can get her in for her spay tomorrow.

Leaf said it all - things happen for a reason~! 

Keep us posted!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are the pictures of the blood in her litterbox, if ya'll wanna take a look:

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a169/maherwoman/Maisie/?action=view&current=100_2076.jpg

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a169/maherwoman/Maisie/?action=view&current=100_2077.jpg

Edited to add: Yeah, everything certainly does happen for a reason...just wish it didn't have to happen in the first place. I love my sweet Princess so much...don't knwo how I'm going to sleep tonight...er...this morning...


----------



## Marietta (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't feel guilty. You love your bunnies and your thought was set on trying to do the best you could for her wellbeing. It may even not be cancer, you don't have a positive medical diagnosis as yet, but, even if it is, chances are that the surgery will heal her.

Let us know what the vet's opinion is, when you hear from him.

Marietta


----------



## m.e. (Jan 13, 2008)

ray: for Maisie

:hug: for you


----------



## Pipp (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it usually starts off as non-cancerous growths (or pre-cancerous) on the wall of the uterus and eventually progresses. They show the bleeding symptom pretty early, so it's usually caught early. Doubt Maisie's has had much of a chance to get too serious. 

Best wishes, prayers vibes, hugs and pats... 



sas :rose: ray: :clover: :hug1et:


----------



## ra7751 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi,

I know it's scary...been there before....but I agree with Pipp and Peg. It may be a pre-cancerous thing....like endometriosis if she is passing this blood. This is a common affliction with many human females and does happen in rabbits. It might also be aurinary tract infection. She is a young rabbit that we know has been well cared for and seems to be acting normally other than the blood. I would think her prognosis is quite good. Keep the faith.

Randy


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I can imagine how worried you are :hug:. Although I don't have much knowledge, I am sure that whatever it is, you have caught it very quickly, and Maisie will do just fine with the surgery. We are all with you on this, and praying for you and your little girl.

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 13, 2008)

Come on Mais. I need my diva fix you behave for mommy. Aunty has you in her prayers.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry Rosie. I'll keep you guys in my prayers :hug:.


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 13, 2008)

If y'all can think of anything else it might be - please let Rosie know. I must admit that at 5:30 am (I'm NOT upset Rosie - I understand) - I wasn't up to thinking through all of the various options, etc. As soon as I heard blood & litterbox my thought was, "uterine cancer" or "tumor in the uterus" or something like that.

I'll be praying for both Rosie and Maisie - and remember Rosie - you need to be calm for her too right now and not freak her out (even though you're feeling that way).

Peg


----------



## Ivory (Jan 13, 2008)

In a two-year-old rabbit, I don't think that it would be full-blown cancer yet. Even though she is a dwarf and dwarves are one of "those breeds", I would think something more along the lines of endometriosis or possibly pyometra, thought that is generally characterized by white discharge as opposed to blood...

It may be something wrong with the GI tract, it may be a urinary tract infection as said.

Best of luck to Maisie and you, keep us updated.


----------



## okiron (Jan 13, 2008)

*huggies to you and Maisie*

Everything will be alright Rosie. You're such a caring momma who watches out for her animals.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh sweetie, I am sooo sorry for what you and Maisie are going through. Please don't be hard on yourself. You are a GREAT bun mom and they are lucky to have you. 

You are all in my prayers. ray: :hug:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jan 13, 2008)

:hug:You're doing an awesome job Rosie! You caught it right away and now you can do what needs to be done

rayrayers that it all turns out ok.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh no Rosie!

Will be keeping Maisie and you in my thoughts

Cheryl


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh no, poor Maisie, big hugs for you and her and al fingers and paws crossed here for a fast recovery and a healthful Maisie again very soon!


----------



## polly (Jan 13, 2008)

Poor you Rosie :hug:

You are a great bunny mama and i am sure all will be well. Keeping you and Maisie in my thoughts.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rosie, she'll be ok. ray:I know it's hard not to blame yourself (like we all do) but I can totally understand what you were thinking about waiting. If there is something and this is the first thing you noticed, then I'm sure you caught it way early and she'll be fine. Although I know how scary it is. You're an excellent bunny mama!!

Like Ivory, I was thinking it be an infection but if she doesn't have any other symptoms than I'm not sure. 

So, Ivory, rabbits can get endometriosis?? If so, I hope that's not what Maisie has. I know from experience that it's painful!

Rosie, give Maisie pets from us and kisses from Drizzle. et::bunnieskiss


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 13, 2008)

Rosie, I'm so sorry. I know Maisie will be fine. I, too, think there is a silver lining here.

Hugs and prayers for you bothray::hug2:. Healing vibes as well for Maisie.

Oh, and remember to ask for some pain meds, something stronger than Metacam. (I'm sure you thought of this already, but just wanted to mention it as I know how upset you are, I didn't want it to go unmentioned.)


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Rosie, Im so sorry you have had sucha stressful weekend. Im with everyone else on this, I think she'll be ok and everything will be alright.

I'll be praying for you and your girl tomorrow. Let us know as soon as you hear something.

*hugs*

Haley


----------



## naturestee (Jan 13, 2008)

ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you, guys.

Yeah, there are absolutely no other symptoms. She's peeing fine, eating and drinking fine...she's doing really well otherwise, actually!

She's not been more agressive than usual, except when I break out Teeny's Calf Manna (and ALL of them become more agressive for food when they smell it...practically MOW me over for the food when they smell it now!). Otherwise, she's my sweet girl...she hasn't been sleeping a whole lot more...just the usual seasonal sleepiness (and keeping warm). Nothing out of the ordinary. She really shocked me with the blood in the hay! 

Oh, there was a mention of pain meds...our vet that does our spays give buprenex, so she'll be really well taken care of there. 

Thanks for your love and support for us both, guys...


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, I just realized something else I should add about my baby girl.

When we cleaned out her cage recently, I realized that she never really enjoyed the toys we'd bought for her...

So, yesterday, while we were out, we bought her and Flower their own wagonwheel toys (as well as the ball that comes with), and Maisie was having SO much fun playing with hers yesterday! She threw it around and had a good ol' time...which is funny, because Maisie's not much of a player...she figures she's much too much of a lady to look silly! Hehe...

It's encouraging to have remembered that she was playing...it shows me that we're probably spot-on with getting her spayed, and it handling what's going on with her (I can't handle typing the exact words...the "c" word is such a scary word, isn't it?). 

I know my girl will be just fine...it's just so scary to think she has cancer...and so scary to have found blood from and on her...I've broken down a couple times, but I leave the room so she doesn't see, as I want her to be as comfortable and happy as possible. 

I'm petting her lots...but it's hard, since petting her, I start to cry...but I make sure to hold it in, and remind her of her beauty (not that she forgets, hehe), and tell her that we're all in the process of taking care of this for her, and that she's gonna be just fine and reminding her of my love for her (again, not that I give her much chance to forget, hehe), and that we're all here to do whatever she needs. 

I think she's doing pretty good, though, if she was playing. It's just so unusual for her to play, that it's REALLY encouraging that she was.

I'm so proud of my little dwarfy girl...she's so amazing, and such a wonderful trooper...

:inlove:


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 13, 2008)

Pryaers and healing thoughts being sent for you and Maisie. Will be thinking about your girl and waiting for an xcellent outcome.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you so much, SeniorCats...:hug:


----------



## FallingStar (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll pray for Maisie. I hope she gets well. :nurse:



Karleeray:


----------



## EileenH (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll keep you both in my thoughts - I know it's scary - same thing happened to me with one of my rats. 

I had her spayed at 2 years old (they only live 2-3 years!) and it turned out she did have uterine cancer, but they removed all her parts & she did GREAT! In fact, she lived to about 3 1/2 years old, which was remarkable.

You're a great mom; you noticed right away & have her going in ASAP - you can't do more than that.

Thinking of you & Maisie
*hugs*


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 13, 2008)

rosie! we are praying for your maisie here at my house. nemo and i are wishing the absolute best for you guys. i'm so sorry  but she has a great family there to care for her, and she knows that.

ray::nurse:


----------



## Roxie (Jan 13, 2008)

Maisie(and Rosie),

Get better soon, Girl! Hope the spay goes alright. Praying for you. ray:

Message to Maisie: Girl, you gotta get better! You are stressing your mom out!Feel better!

Love, Hannah :bunnyhug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 14, 2008)

Rosie and Maisie - we are thinking of you today. Hope that they can spay Maisie straight away.

I have a good feeling that everything will be just fine :hug:

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

I can't say much...I've been keeping my off and on crying out of the main portion of the house (so Maisie doesn't see it).

I'm sure she'll be okay...I just feel bad for her, and love her so much...

She was playing again today with that new wagonwheel toy we gave her, so I know she doesn't feel TOO bad...in fact, she's playing with it as I type this...tossing it around, hehe! And then she stops and looks around like, "Did anyone see me being silly??" Hehe!

I talked to Danny earlier, and we're going to call the vet's tomorrow and get her scheduled for a spay on Tuesday. They're really good at scheduling things with not much advance notice...so I think they'll probably have an opening for us. I'll update as soon as I know.

Just keep praying, guys...I love her so much...she's so wonderful...my first bun love, and she is such a wonderful girl, she sparked a huge love in me for bunnies...she was the one that started the craze...

Edited to add: Thank you so much for all your love and encouragement, guys...it's helping so much, and is so wonderful to read. :hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not a praying person, but I'm hoping with all my might that Maisie is gonna be ok.

Kisses to that gorgeous chinny baby :hug::rose:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for being there for me lastnight. I've been thinking about Maisie and I'm sure that everything will be just fine!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 14, 2008)

oh no Rosie! I'm just seeing this now. That's horrible! I hope she is ok! I have found dark-coloured urine (pinkish, slightly red, and some white) in my bunnies litter boxes before, but it wasn't blood. Maybe this is what you found, but it looks very similar to blood? Im at school right now, so I cant see the pictures but I'll look at them once I get home! 

My thoughts are out for Maisie and you Rosie! :hug:ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your warm wishes and love...

She's now been scheduled for this Thursday (the 17th) for her spay (they were booked solid until then, and I said "emergency spay" so I know she gave me the first possible time slot they had open). So, keep praying that she's just fine over the next few days...

She's my little trooper...eating, drinking, etc just fine, and still playing with her new toy. She just looks a bit uncomfortable in general (or maybe that's my thinking I would feel that way, lol). Is there anything I can do for her in the meantime?

Oh, and when you see the pics, blueskyacresrabbitry, you'll see that it's definitely blood...and not diluted in any way at all.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

One real quick thing I wanted to share...and this is not said in an angry spirit, but just as something I should have probably added before, but didn't have a clear enough mind to quite put together correctly.

I would really love to think this were a urinary issue, I would really love to think a round of antibiotics would help her...and I understand people wanting to think this isn't as serious as it is...or that it's something smaller than it is...

but...

Urinary issues with animals and humans pretty much come with the same symptoms (I assume because the urinary systems from each species is so darn similar):

- Funky smelling urine

- Lack of control in urinating (in animals, this presents as "inappropriate" urinating, in other words going other than where they're supposed to go)

- Cloudy/sludgy urine

- Straining during urination (which later could become straining with little to no output)

- Drinking more or less than usual

- Blood in the urine


And here's why I know it's not a urinary issue:

1. The blood I've found was in the center of her litterbox, not in the corner where she usually urinates (Maisie is one that pees in the same corner all the time, doesn't switch around to other corners). 

2. It was concentrated blood...not dilluted, as you would expect it to appear if it came out in urine. I also don't think one would be able to SEE that kind of blood (in urine), as it gets so dilluted...but that's for others that are more qualified to determine. I know that you cannot see it either in humans or in cats...unless you have something much more serious than a urinary issue at-hand.

3. Her litter (and thus urine) smells (and has smelled) completely and totally normal.

4. She's not urinated outside her litterbox at all.

5. She's not been straining to urinate, she's not been drinking more, and there's been the normal amount of output.

6. Blood in the urine comes after all the other points...it's when the urinary issue is quite progressed. You would see the other symptoms quite a long time before seeing blood in their urine.


So, basically, you have a case of the animal just not showing any symptoms for a urinary issue...and thus, why I know that's not the issue with her.


Like I said, though...I really wish it WAS something smaller and less serious...I really wish this weren't happening and I could say that she's had antibiotics and is fine.

Thank you again for all your wonderful, sweet wishes for my baby girl...I'll be counting the hours until her spay (and asking lots of pre-spay planning questions).

Hugs and love to everyone!

Rosie*


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 14, 2008)

*fingers crossed for Maisie* and hugs to you!!

Also, remember to actually ask the vet what it could be as opposed to self-diagnosing that it's something with her uterus only (I tend to forget to do that too sometimes). Spaying her won't hurt, but also ask the vet what the bleeding would be in case they want to do other tests.

Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh definitely, we've got the bases covered, don't worry! 

:nod :thumbup


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Rosie,

So sorry to hear about Maisie, I've got all my fingers crossed that she'll be ok, you'll be in my thoughts! (and Mouse and Chalk's) Hope to hear good news on Thursday xx


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 15, 2008)

There's no chance this could be something that requires more immediate attention, right? Just a bit worried about Maisie, hope she's feeling ok today.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 15, 2008)

The best and most direct way to handle what's going on with Maisie is to have her spayed, and that's getting done in a couple days...the quickest they could get her in. So, she's being very well taken care of, don't worry!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 15, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Maisie.

Crystal


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Rosie, I just noticed this! We had the same thing happening to Hazel, she also was 2 years old and un-spayed (she's a wild cottontail, and we weren't really considering spaying her... glad we did, though!). She had the exact same symptoms ( or lack thereof) that your Maisie has.
We also did an emergency spay, and she recovered just fine. The vet said they did find some pre-cancerous lesions, but we found out in time, and it was all removed.
Hazel is still doing well, she turned 5 last Saturday .
Hoping all will go well for your Maisie too.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 16, 2008)

*Crystall*...thank you so much for your love...(and congrats on having a GIRL!).


And *Hazel-Mom*...thank you so much for letting me know. I'm so certain this is what's going on with Maisie, and I'm just trying to stay calm over the next day and a half, while preparing for Maisie's spay. 

Thank you so much for sharing Hazel's story... It's the encouragement and support I needed! :hug:


Have I mentioned lately how much I love RO? :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll be keeping Maisie in my thoughts today. Please update us as soon as you are able. You know there will be a lot of people sitting on the edge of their seats until we hear that she is OK.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 17, 2008)

Same here, all fingers, toes and paws crossed for you annd Maisie! Hope it goes ok! :hug1


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, folks...Danny just walked out the door with my sweet girl...I had a nice, long talk to her before they left...reminded her that her only job was to stay calm and don't worry about things, and to remember that she was coming back home to me, so don't be scared. I said her ONE job today was to keep calm and wake up good after surgery...that Mama would take care of the rest. I told her that when she comes home, Mama's gonna be right by her side taking care of her, so not to worry.

I'm sure most people would laugh at how frankly and openly and humanly I talk to my animals, but I truly think they at least can tell from the tone of my voice that things are okay, and not to worry.

Now to reassure the rest of the crew that she'll be back soon, and that the world isn't coming to an end (since they've seen her the whole time they've been here, since she was the first).

I'll be sure to let ya'll know just as soon as I know she's out of her surgery...

Hugs to all,

Rosie*

P.S. Some of you said last time we had scheduled to get her spayed (remember when Danny hit stuff with our Saturn? lol) that I would be calmer this time around...and you're right. I'm much calmer, and I think have a much better handle on things this time around.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok...good news...Danny's made it (this time, hehe) to the vet's, and is dropping Maisie off as we speak. I made sure he knew to let them know to look at her uterus, etc. for abnormalities (so they could have their memory refreshed).

So, he didn't hit anything, yay! LOL!! (Reference sometime in June or July when we last tried to take Maisie and Flower to get spayed, LOL!)

I'm relieved they made it...the first hurdle is done!

Now, to wait for the call to tell me she made it through the surgery okay...


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 17, 2008)

Lots of prayers and good luck vibes coming your way. I guess it's gonna be a long day for you :?

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, kinda long, yeah. They said that they should be done with her surgery by early afternoon, so I just have to clean out and prepare her cage, and when she comes home, I'm going to say "welcome homes" and make sure she's okay...but then I'm basically going to force myself not to flutter over her constantly, so she has good time to start the healing process, sleep, and start recovery.

My poor sweetheart...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 17, 2008)

Prayers & good vibes being Maisie's & your way that everything goes smoothly and you have your Baby home in notime.

Susanray:


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2008)

ray:


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope you hear something soon, waiting is the worst, even tho she'll be just fine and we all know it...its still TORTURE!


----------



## Ivory (Jan 17, 2008)

One of the ways that I'm lucky, is that I can just watch the surgery and watch them wake up, and alert someone if anything is going wrong. That's why I tend to be so calm, I guess...but it must be scary, not being allowed to watch, and not knowing how it went or how they're waking up...

Best of luck to Maisie. I'm sure she'll be fine- most of them are.


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 17, 2008)

The couple of surgeries I've gone thru w/ mine, I betthe vetwoulda let me be there, but I was WAY to emotional as it wasn't a planned thing, it was more life or death...no way could I have handled that...altho I was there before he was even fully awake! :biggrin2:

And while I'm here...a few more healing vibes sent for Maisie...


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 17, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Marietta (Jan 17, 2008)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I'm sure most people would laugh at how frankly and openly and humanly I talk to my animals, but I truly think they at least can tell from the tone of my voice that things are okay, and not to worry.




Nobody that loves you would laugh, and, certainly, nobody from this forum would laugh either, as we know very well that our furry kids not only understand what we tell them but also want us to communicate with them as much as possible. If any other category of people would laugh, I don't think you shouldcare, because they could understand, anyway.

I know how awful is the waiting time, I truly sympathise with you and I've been thinking about you and Maisie since I read that she was on her way to surgery.

I'm sure everything will go along smoothly and that Maisie will be fine after the operation.

Just, please, drop us a note when she comes back to tell us how she is.

Marietta


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

I talk to my animals ALL the time! I tell them what I'm doing, ask them questions even...... they react too! 

If I say to them *Are you a wildd bunnayy*..... Bo especially will binky and act like it's just so funny! Tony likes when I say *Tonyyy bunnayyy, what are you doin?? You a wild bunnayyyy??* 

I also ask Bo if I can pick him up. If he doesn't take off he doesn't mind. Clover loves for me to whisper to her. 

I KNOW they understand a few words like their names, banana (Nann-O) and Oatsies! If they hear Oatsies, Bo and Clover start little binkies in their cages. LOL!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 17, 2008)

Thinking of you, Rosie.... and Maisie ray:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

WE HAVE WORD!!

My little trooper made it through surgery just fine, and is recovering while awaiting Daddy's return to the clinic to pick her up! YAYYY!!!

They also said that she had some vaginal bleeding while she was there, and they said that in viewing the uterus, they could tell that the vaginal bleeding was definitely caused by the state of her uterus, and that now that she's spayed, she'll be just fine. Danny wasn't told much more detail over the phone, but he bets that the paperwork will have more information. 

I'M SO RELIEVED!! I can't wait until my baby girl is home, and resting...

*HUGE sigh of relief*


----------



## okiron (Jan 17, 2008)

woohoo! i'm glad she's doing fine


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 17, 2008)

I told you, Rosie, that she'd do fine.

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

ME TOO!!! I'm SO proud of my baby girl...:biggrin2:

Now the FUN PART of spoiling her ROTTEN!!! YAYYY!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so happy she made it through ok....thanks for letting us know.

I can go back to breathing normally now.....instead of checking the forum with baited breath...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww...you're so wonderfully sweet, Peg...

I'm so relieved my baby is okay...*sigh*


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 17, 2008)

Very relieved.... VERY happy for you and Maisie! :bouquet:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 17, 2008)

Sending lotsa nose kisses,


----------



## pamnock (Jan 17, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm so happy she made it through ok....thanks for letting us know.
> 
> I can go back to breathing normally now.....instead of checking the forum with baited breath...
> 
> Peg



LOL Peg - I've been doing the same thing.

Very glad to hear that Maisie came through like a trooper Rosie!!!

Pam


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww YAY!!! 

That's excellent news, I'm so pleased for you Rosie! :biggrin2:

Now you can spend all your time nursing her instead of worrying! 

:sickbunny:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 17, 2008)

I can breath, I kept thinking about her and my little kiwi.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

GOOD NEWS...

Danny clarified with the vet upon picking Miss Maisie up, and they said that yes, indeed, her uterus was pre-cancerous. So, we nipped it in the bud, and my sweetie's gonna be just fine! YAY!!

I'm so happy she's on her way home now!

(I thought he'd picked her up before, but they'd called before the allowed pick-up time, so he's NOW on his way home with her. I think they like to be SURE they're doing okay before releasing them...)

But, YAY, GUYS!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so happy for you...one MAJOR worry behind you....let the spoiling (even more than normal) begin!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

SHE'S HOME!!

And oh, so cute...

She's obviously VERY dopey on buprenex, but she's doing really good.

They took her weight (obviously), and gave it to me...my baby officially weighs 5.4lbs. It's good that I have her weight, so I can give her metacam if I absolutely need to. I don't want her to be in pain, but I don't want to mask any problems, either...so it'll be something to be sensitive about both ways.

But, I'm so happy she's home, safe and sound, and in Mama's care again...

*sigh*

We haven't yet had her go back into her cage (as Danny's doing a few things I couldn't manage with my limited reach), but she's only been home a few minutes. I don't want to overwhelm her, so I'm not bothering her physically, but I couldn't help but tell her much I missed her and had to thank her profusely for holding up her end of our deal we made before she left. (I told her, "I will take wonderful care of you and spoil you rotten when you come home, if you promise to wake up just fine after your surgery, Sweetheart.")

Oh man, I could cry...I'm so happy she's home...

Edited to add: Making sure to have romain lettuce (to give her at night, the only time she'll eat it, in case she decides she doesn't want to eat her pellet food) and some rice (to make her a warm sock buddy). The good thing is that we have a little bit of rice still, just enough for maybe two sock buddies, and the lettuce can wait a bit, since she'll only eat when no one's around anyway.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm SO happy she's ok. I think that's great that she's not in danger! and she should be fine now!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, guys...she's been in her cage for a while now...I've just been petting her and watching her a bit. She's doing good...doing the tippy-toe hopping that Fiver did, and she's not quite interested yet in hopping into the litterbox (which is to be expected). I told her it's perfectly okay to pee on the towels that cover her floor, hehe. 

I'm so happy this went so wonderfully, guys...so so happy...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have a small box that you could take one side off of? and put her litter in the back? I did that for Bo when he was too sore to get into his box and for Clover when she was a baby 

She might not feel like eating much for a couple of days..... keep plenty of anything she likes around.

Oh and give her big ear rubs from us and then when she's feeling up to it. A nice nosey kiss from Bo


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 17, 2008)

That's a good idea, Bo B Bunny!! 

I forgot to report that she went over and munched on some hay a bit ago. I know that when the buprenex wears off, she might just change her mind on her desire to eat, but for now, I'm happy that she's trying. She's movin' around...I'm so proud of her. 

I'll be sure to give her love from you guys. She's been okay coming over (inside her cage) for some nosey rubs, so she's doing really good.

I'm really working hard on just leaving her be, though...don't want her moving around so much so that she's in more pain when this does of pain meds wears off.

Edited to add: Maisie also did a big ol' pile of poops when she went into her cage. I think she was waiting until she got home to poop! Lol. But, I'm happy to see her pooping.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so glad that our baby is okay!


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yay for Maisie! inkbouce:arty::groupparty:

Get better soon sweetie! :nurse:And keep up the eating :carrotand pooping :litterhealthy:!

And hugs to you Rosie! I'm glad to hear she's on the mend!:hug1


----------



## cheryl (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that Maisie is doing just fine.......that's really awesome 

Cheryl


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

She's such a brave little girl, guys...

I gave her a rice "sock buddy" (as I've decided to call it now) just a minute ago, and she rested her cheek on it (as if to feel the warmth) and looked at me with a bit of confusion/relief in her eyes. It was so cute.

I also noticed she's not feelin' the "movin' around" idea, so I took her regular 1/4c of pellets, divided it in half, and placed one half right near her (so she would just have to turn her head to eat some) and the other half in the spot she was laying in earlier. She looked over, sniffed, and ate a few pellets! YAY!!

I'm so proud of my sweetheart!!!

So, she's got a sock buddy, her food, hay really nearby, and later on, I'm going to put her regular food bowl nearby with some (unsweetened) applesauce in it (something she's not been offered before...so we'll see how that goes...I'll just do like a teaspoon of it). I'm also going to put a couple nice-sized leaves of red leaf lettuce (nice and wet) nearby, so she can eat those when we go to bed (she won't eat them with people around that might see, hehe).

I'm also considering putting some water in a crock and putting it near her comfy area, so she doesn't have to move far for that, either.

Oh, and good news! I just now checked on her again, and low and behold, she's in her litterbox!! YAYY!!

I almost have to wonder if she feels a bit relieved not to have that yucky feeling inside anymore. I mean, obviously she's in pain right now, but she seems to be so willing to do what needs to be done...it's interesting. I honestly didn't expect her to move from her spot the first night she was home, but maybe it's the pain meds that are allowing her to move around a bit.

Do ya'll think it's okay to have her regular litterbox in there? Is it maybe too high for her to be safe jumping in and out of? It's a large kitty litterbox, and it's got about 4" sides. If it is, I'll find something else to do, because I don't want to take ANY chances with my girl's recovery. Last thing I'd want is for her to hurt herself just because of a silly litterboxes sides being too high...

Hugs to all!

Rosie*


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 18, 2008)

So glad to hear Maisie is doing great, Rosie! She's doing a lot better than Hazel was after her spay! Such a trooper .
Hazel didn't eat much at all for at least a day after, and we had to keep feeding her water on a spoon LOL. My son even put down the couch pillows on the floor in her room and slept with her the first few nights .
Give Maisie a big kiss from Hazel and me, and wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Aww...thank you for the kisses for Maisie...I'll be sure to pass them along. 

Okay, so I've set her up with water in a crock (which she was happy to see and took a few laps of), and her carrier food bowl thing (that attaches to the front door of the carrier) with 1tsp of unsweetened applesauce and a coupla raisins in one side, and 1tsp of banana babyfood with a couple raisins in the other side. I also gave her a few small leaves of red leaf lettuce (nice and wet, for extra moisture).

So, she's all set for the night! I've taken note here of what I gave her, so I can check on things in the morning. She, of course, has her pellet food right nearby, as well as plenty of hay. Her regular water bottle is there, too, but she hasn't yet ventured over to drink from it. I've marked it with a dry erase marker on the outside where the line currently is, though, so I can tell by morning if she's ventured over to take a drink from it. I'm guessing she'll stick with the crock, though...and I suspect she'll eat the raisins out of the applesauce and banana and then discover the flavor of each and possibly partake of them a little (which is why I put the raisins there...they're small ones, don't worry). I'm hoping she eats those...as they're good moisture, and the banana is a treat. 

So, there ya go! Maisie's got a full menu of lots of things for the night! 

And ya know...I'm making sure to give her every excuse to eat...but I'm not terribly worried, as she's eaten about five pellets, and a few strands of hay...so I know she's trying and that the desire is there. What a sweet girl I have! 

OH...another note: I took out Sock Buddy for the night, since it's chilled quite a bit since I put it in there, and I won't be refilling it with warm rice until morning. I think tonight we'll also have a heater on very low to raise the temp in here a bit, so the place isn't so cold for her (our house averages about 64F...I'd like it to be about 68F for her for her first week, at least...have to be sure it's comfy for all, and Danny being from Edmonton in Canada, he needs it to be under 70F in here to function).


----------



## Pipp (Jan 18, 2008)

Good girl! :inlove:

You're right about her getting worse when the pain meds wear off, personally I'd give her the Metacam before bed if you haven't already. Takes hours to work. It'll take the edge off. 

So glad to hear all went well! 



sas :rose:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 18, 2008)

I apologize, Rosie, I haven't been on the site since last week. 

I'm sorry that you had to go through so much anguish over the past week or so but I am very glad that that Maisie is OK and going to be fine.

The 2 from the shelter that were just spayed on Jan 10th are 3 yrs old and I was concerned about their age also and what would be found but they were lucky.

Well now that you have gone through the "big scare" with Maisie I'm sure that she will become even more spoiled than she already is right now!
I'm happy for both of you


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

Rosie! For being such a big scare for you, she's REALLY doing well! I don't know that I've ever heard of a rabbit being spayed, coming home and pooing and then eating right away! they usually take at least a day to get themselves together a bit.

What a good girl!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 18, 2008)

YAY!! Oh, Rosie, I am SO relieved and happy to hear Maisie is doing so good. She really is a little trooper, eating and pooping right away!

What they found with the uterus just goes to show why it's important to spay. It's great that you took such quick action.

Carry on spoiling that little darlin' 

Jan


----------



## Marietta (Jan 18, 2008)

Gosh, I'm soooo relieved that Maisie's fine! I told you it mustn't have been cancer, call it intuition, but I just knew it! IÎm so happy for you! And what a brave little bun she is, recovering so quickly and smoothly!  Give Maisie a huge lick-kiss from Vitto and a hug from me. Marietta


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 18, 2008)

So happy to hear Maisie is recovering well. I know how nerve wracking it all is! 

Crystal


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 18, 2008)

Yay for Maisie!! What a little trooper she is. Tell her that her RO family sends her lots of healing vibes and nose rubs.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, guys!

Oh man, am I a proud Mama, guys...

She ate her applesauce and banana babyfood, her lettuce, and even pooped and peed! She hasn't had much of anything to drink, but the lettuce was REALLY wet, so I'm not too worried...not to mention the moisture of the applesauce and babyfood. 

I'll ask Danny to pick up some applejuice on the way home to add a bit to her water. What kind of applejuice is safe? I know most of them have lots of sugar added (or am I wrong on that one?), so I want to be sure she gets the right one.

But...she's movin' around in there...still tippy-toeing, not quite hopping, more like a walk, but she's moving around, which is excellent! 

Why, she even knocked over the hay rack we gave her! YAY!! GO SPUNKIDOODLE!!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 18, 2008)

So very happy to see she's recouping so well!!! Go Maisie! arty0002: (Of course, all spoiling and momma's attentive care wouldn't have ANYTHING to do with it, right???? :foreheadsmack


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

Haha...I know...she really thrives on being treated like royalty, hehe! 

I mean, I know other people might find me nuts to be doing so much (taking the time to cook rice...since we don't have a microwave, giving her such a huge variety of things to eat, etc.), but I swear, I never thought of doing any less for her (or any of my babies). She's been doing so good...and I can't measure just how proud of her I am. I really didn't expect it to go this easily! I swear with her I thought I was going to have to do everything but PAY her to eat! LOL!

But, like I think I've mentioned, I almost wonder if she knew something was going on with her body, or if she was in a measure of pain before (even though she wasn't acting like it), because she almost seems relieved...which is an odd vibe to be giving off right after a spay! But, really, she really does seem relieved!

My sweet girl...

Edited to add a few questions:

Should I go ahead and give her more babyfood and applesauce this morning? Or should I wait until later? Also, same question about the lettuce...

I'm going to go make my baby a new Sock Buddy.  I just love being able to pamper my little baby girl!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd try to get her back on her regular diet as soon as she stops "tip-toeing" around and you see she's back to her normal "royal" self... 

I'd wait to see how she is in the morning. See if she still needs pain meds and how she looks. You'll know...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

If you're only adding a bit of the apple juice to the water - it shouldn't hurt for a day or two if it's sugary. Just give her more water than anything.

I'm really impressed with how quickly she's come around!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I'd try to get her back on her regular diet as soon as she stops "tip-toeing" around and you see she's back to her normal "royal" self...
> 
> I'd wait to see how she is in the morning. See if she still needs pain meds and how she looks. You'll know...


Okay, cool. I'll keep an eye on her. Thank you!

:biggrin2: :hug:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 18, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> If you're only adding a bit of the apple juice to the water - it shouldn't hurt for a day or two if it's sugary. Just give her more water than anything.
> 
> I'm really impressed with how quickly she's come around!


Thanks for letting me know about the apple juice...I'll have Danny pick some up on his way home. I wish she were drinking more...so it'll help with that, certainly! 

I'm really proud of her and how well she's doing...she's such a little trooper!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 18, 2008)

We give Clover some of the fancy applesauce here and there... She likes it. Not much but if it's only once in a blue moon and a tsp or so...... she's fine.

Bo likes frosted mini-wheats LOL! I try to bite the frosted side off and then give him the rest.... I know - I'm bad!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok...we have DRINKAGE!!! YAYYY!!!

I was so worried about the fact that she hadn't had much to drink AT ALL...I'd given her that crock, which I thought she finished...but upon taking it out, discovered that the floor was all wet, as if she'd dumped it somehow.

So, today, I took the time to show her today that her water bottle was there. I don't think she'd realized it was there, or something...because now, just a few hours later, it's down a good inch in water, hehe! I think in her dopeyness, she just didn't see it, until I pointed it out (I moved the bottle back and forth a few times, and she watched).

Wow...I broke down in tears in relief in seeing she'd had some intake of her water...oh man, I didn't realize how worried I'd been about that! It was like there was that one last puzzle piece that just wasn't quite fitting yet...

And get this...it was AFTER I'd opened the Pedialyte that I noticed she'd had some to drink...and it only says its good for 48hrs, so I'm going to give her some in the crock so she can try to rehydrate as much as possible. 

I'm so happy, though...she looks REALLY GOOD, and isn't acting like she's in much pain at all, which I find odd. I haven't seen her acting in pain enough to give her any metacam, so not like she has any in her system. I find it really odd how great she's doing...I expected this to be SO much more difficult...

All your prayers and love must have done this little girl good!! YAY!

Oh, side note: We're thinking of scheduling Flower's spay for the first week of February. We're really serious about getting this all done NOW.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 19, 2008)

Felicity, the bunny from the shelter that was spayed last week also would not drink or eat. Since this vet clinic keeps them over night I had the feeling that she had not eaten or drank while there because I don't know how carefully they monitor this.
I gave her pedialyte by syringe the 2nd night .I'm sure that she would have come out of it by herself but I thought that it might "jumpstart" her system. That seemed to work really good as the AM after the pedialyte she had pooped and also eaten.

This might be helpful when you have the others spayed so that you don't have to be so upset when they don't drink. I really couldn't have gone to sleep that night if she had not had some fluids in her. 

Sounds like maisie is over the hump.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep! I think she really is over the hump...and I'm so happy...

What a trooper!! 

I'll remember that, though, angieluv, next spay...Flower doesn't know what she's in for! LOL...


----------



## Greta (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh Rosie, I'm so happy that Maisie is doing well. You've been such a good, doting bun mom. Now, Miss Maisie, you keep being a good little princess, ya hear? 

:eats: + :litterhealthy: = :clapping:!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 20, 2008)

Ahhh She's doing well! 

Drinking is a huge issue all the time here! I gave Bo his little water bowl and he's not fond of a bottle now. I wish he would use both! I worry he will get his water dirty and not drink - he is weird like that!


I bet some people would think we're all a bunch of nuts ya know it? cause we do things like syringe liquids just to get them going better! LOL! but we know they are our furry babies!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 20, 2008)

Stopping by real quick to add a picture of Maisie's incision site:

http://s11.photobucket.com/albums/a169/maherwoman/Maisie/?action=view&current=100_2283B.jpg

I think she looks really great!

'Night, Folks!

Rosie*

Edited to add a LINK instead of a photo, since it is a bit graphic.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2008)

Few more pictures of her incision (taken last night...ignore the piece of hay that made it out with her, haha):

Aww...I can see a little Maisie teet in these, too!!  

I'm doing links for these two because, while it would probably be perfectly fine for general audiences, it's still an incision. 

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a169/maherwoman/Maisie/100_2288.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a169/maherwoman/Maisie/100_2290.jpg


And here's a couple pics of her tranced in my lap (we were very careful with her last night, no worries):







That's CLEAN laundry on the couch with me, btw...hehe!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 22, 2008)

Very clean and healing very well! Good going Maisie! No swelling, no irritation. I'm impressed with how quickly she's healing. (Must be all that "mommy love spoilin'!!!"):biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2008)

I think so, yeah. I think maybe she knew something was wrong before, and that might have also been what the tail fur chewing was about, and I think now she's feeling relieved and much better than she was before. I don't think she was in any PAIN, persay...but I think she knew she wasn't totally healthy.

She's doing so well...

We went ahead and put her litterbox back to how it was before (wood pellet litter with hay on top)...given how wonderfully she's healing. My girl is so wonderful...Mama's SO PROUD of her!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that looks great! I'm so happy she came thru this so well for you!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jan 22, 2008)

Rosie....I just saw this thread...and I'm so glad that Maisie is ok. Take care....and nose rubs to Maisie and the rest of your gang.


----------



## Haley (Jan 22, 2008)

Im so glad to hear shes recovering well!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm happy she's doing so well, too...thank you so much, guys! 

:hug: all around!!

Rosie*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 22, 2008)

She looks awesome! I think you have a good vet! nice clean and pretty incision.

Give her kisses for me. She's so adorable !!!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought so, too...I thought the incision was VERY nicely done. ESPECIALLY with how wonderfully she's healed! 

I'll be sure to give her kisses from you...

I think her healing so well is a good testament to how much love all my sweeties get. I've had people try to tell me that because I have ten animals here in my house, they get less love and attention than other people's animals...but I really think you'd have to see how much love and attention they get to believe it. Given that I'm home basically 24/7, they get talked to all day long, and I stop by and pet each one now and then during the day. They get involved with our daily lives, and they know that we're here for them, and they're never going to be forgotten.

Each one of my babies has a HUGE portion of my heart, and each and every single one of them gets a HUGE amount of love each day. They know they are loved, not a single doubt in my mind. 

I think her ability to heal is a good testament to how loved she feels...and I have to admit, I have given her a touch more love lately...but not a whole lot more than she normally gets...and look how wonderfully she's doing! I know deep within my heart of hearts that my babies know they are loved.

Hugs to all!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 27, 2008)

Glad she is well. 10 animals isn't easy but is still fun. Give her a kiss for me. You know how important she is to me. 

P.S. I should know about 10 being ok number I have 13 animals 14 if Chibi bonds with Elvis. Ok so two are not much work at all.:biggrin2:I also didn't jump up 3 all at once. Most was two and they are ALOT smaller than your three.


----------

